

Remarkable disruptive women under 35 - mikeseeh
https://blog.7sheep.net/blog/2014/10/13/remarkable-disruptive-women-under-35

======
cbeach
Let's stick to one list and avoid patronising talented female developers by
suggesting they need their own special list.

